# Big day for Miss. State



## Old Dead River (Feb 4, 2015)

The addition of Leo Lewis, reported as the #1linebacker recruit by many, was icing on the cake of perhaps the best class in State history and definitely the best of Coach Mullen's tenure. Lewis decommited from Ole Miss while on an official visit to LSU and eventually chose State citing that he wanted to band together with other Miss. Natives like his friend TD Moton who also recently decommitted from Alabama to go to State. State also got the best player in Miss. 4 star safety, Jamal Peters.The cupboard will most certainly not be bare this fall.Once again, Mississippi State will compete for the Sec West crown.

HAIL STATE


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.forwhomthecowbelltolls.c...s-signing-with-mississippi-state-lsu-ole-miss

In a high school auditorium... the emotion in the room sends chills up and down my spine


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

You are right ODR... Big day for State.. They actually finished ahead of Ole Miss for a change...

Too bad they can't do it on the field...


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are right ODR... Big day for State.. They actually finished ahead of Ole Miss for a change...
> 
> Too bad they can't do it on the field...



Winnin ten games in the west and falling to bamer by 5 points is a fine season. Anyone that says state did not.have a fine season last year is an idio, despite losing to bama, ole miss, and tech. Tough losses against good teams.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 4, 2015)

#16 class in the country, much of which was assembled prior to last season's success. With Dak they will make a run. Schedule sets up nice with Lsu, Bamer, and the KuKlux Klan at home.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> #16 class in the country, much of which was assembled prior to last season's success. With Dak they will make a run. Schedule sets up nice with Lsu, Bamer, and the KuKlux Klan at home.



247 has them at 18, behind big brother Ole Miss.


----------



## Chum (Feb 4, 2015)

This upcoming year is going to be GREAT!  HAIL STATE!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2015)

If you wonder if this thread seems to be missing a lot of posts, you are correct.
ODR has just as much right as any of you to start a thread about his favorite team without immediately getting piled on.
It's a new year and i don' want all the garbage from this past season to keep going. It got old.


----------



## mrowland96 (Feb 4, 2015)

They did get a pretty good group of kids this year around. I'm pretty satisfied with my Canes class...although they missed out on some South Florida kids because we have a Coach on the 
"HOT SEAT"...


----------



## fredw (Feb 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> If you wonder if this thread seems to be missing a lot of posts, you are correct.
> ODR has just as much right as any of you to start a thread about his favorite team without immediately getting piled on.
> It's a new year and i don' want all the garbage from this past season to keep going. It got old.



Thank you.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2015)

fredw said:


> Thank you.



Yes the rules on this forum are pretty clear IF you can read ,I'd like to see a few people removed as well , thanks for trying to stop the non-sense before it gets out of hand!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Winnin ten games in the west and falling to bamer by 5 points is a fine season. Anyone that says state did not.have a fine season last year is an idio, despite losing to bama, ole miss, and tech. Tough losses against good teams.



State in fact had a fine season! The best they have had in a VERY long time! It was a cinderella story from the beginning of the season and was good for college football! 

Then they lost to Bama and the luster wore off. And losing 3 of the last 4 just made people think "were they overrated"?

There biggest win was over Auburn..

UGA dismantles Auburn...

"Overrated"??

Then the West implodes during the Bowl season and throws it all out the window..

Hard to say what the new season will bring us.. But history shows us Bama will be on top of the West along with Auburn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> State in fact had a fine season! The best they have had in a VERY long time! It was a cinderella story from the beginning of the season and was good for college football!
> 
> Then they lost to Bama and the luster wore off. And losing 3 of the last 4 just made people think "were they overrated"?
> 
> ...



this^^^^. and the west will continue to win the sec next year. alot of smack from east fans about bowl wins. Did they win the sec?  No. when is the last time. Cant remember. When was the last time a east team won a nc other than the gators ?  Tennessee. (vomit smiley). Roll Tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> State in fact had a fine season! The best they have had in a VERY long time! It was a cinderella story from the beginning of the season and was good for college football!
> 
> Then they lost to Bama and the luster wore off. And losing 3 of the last 4 just made people think "were they overrated"?
> 
> ...



you and I both know that the Auburn team state defeated was a different squad from the one that uga demolished. they had already been much maligned by then. Auburn was very much in the sec championship mix early in the year.

State's conclusion of the season was obviously very disappointing, they just didn't have the same swagger after becoming #1.  but again you have to look at who they lost against. Alabama, a rivalry game against Ole Miss on the road, and against a very good Ga tech team - we didn't even have a defensive coordinator for that game and it was our toughest defensive job of the year. might've not made any difference, Collins not being there esp. considering how poorly we played defensively against the confederacy... but still, against the option, something you don't see every day, you have to have good coaching.

despite the collapse of the west in bowls ( I attribute it to all the teams getting beaten up during the regular season) state's losses w/ the exception of tech are much better and viable losses than UGA's you lost to florida and SC, we lost to highly ranked opponents in bamer and ole miss both on the road. it's a travesty for UGA to be ranked higher than State for 2014. But as we all know the more you lose and the later you do it the worse the outcome.

Let's put the shoe on the other foot, apply your rationale to Ole Miss. I hate Ole Miss up and down but if you try to tell me that they aren't a good team just because they got blown out by TCU in Atlanta, I'm going to laugh at you. Ole Miss went through a lot of hardship during the season and they had a very streaky headcase qb... state got complacent, threw too many picks and didn't play sound fundamentals - tackling/catching etc. This has been a problem for all of Mullen's teams at some point during each season of his tenure. it will have to be ameliorated if they are to get to the next level. reminds me of beat yourself Jackie Sherrill football that I watched for many years.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/teamrank/2015/all/all

http://insider.espn.go.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/classrankings

http://247sports.com/Season/2015-Football/TeamRankings?Page=1


let's see here, rivals has State at #16, ESPN has State @ #16 and 247 has State @ #17

247 is the only one of the three that has Ole Miss higher than State. Bama is only #1 in one of the rankings (ESPN), FSU is also ranked #7 in the 247 rankings. Ole Miss ahead of State, FSU @ #7 when they're in the top 3 in rivals and espn, gonna have to call bovine excrement on 247 sports!

One more thing, I read something that said that State got 8 of the top 10 players in the State of Mississippi - that is huge. I read something else that said that nearly everyone they drafted was at least the best at their position in their respective, native state or better, Leo Lewis being the best insider LB in the country and heir apparent to Bernardrick McKinney who will be a 1st round NFL draft pick. Miss. is much more sparsely populated than much of the rest of the south, but there are some good athletes, you can bet that some of these 4 stars might be 5 stars if they were coming out of Texas, Florida etc. As we saw with McKinney and Preston Smith, Mullen will develop this group even further.

All said and done, the biggest recruit for State this year is getting Dak Prescott back for his senior season. nuff said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> you and I both know that the Auburn team state defeated was a different squad from the one that uga demolished. they had already been much maligned by then. Auburn was very much in the sec championship mix early in the year.
> 
> State's conclusion of the season was obviously very disappointing, they just didn't have the same swagger after becoming #1.  but again you have to look at who they lost against. Alabama, a rivalry game against Ole Miss on the road, and against a very good Ga tech team - we didn't even have a defensive coordinator for that game and it was our toughest defensive job of the year. might've not made any difference, Collins not being there esp. considering how poorly we played defensively against the confederacy... but still, against the option, something you don't see every day, you have to have good coaching.
> 
> ...




Okay, let's put the shoe on the other foot as well with you. All year long you dogged UGA and to think they weren't a good team. That's why everyone on here laughed at you with all of your off the wall comments. 

All teams in the SEC beat each other up throughout the season. Every team in the SEC has NFL talent and some games mean more to players than other games. We got beat by USC which has a coach that has only ONE game circled on his calendar every year. He is probably game planning today in for the UGA game after seeing who we signed yesterday.

Auburn vs UGA had more on the line than State vs Auburn. Their QB was a GA player and they beat us with a hail mary last year. It is a border war and the south's oldest rivalry. There is more to play for in that game than the State game. Many recruits sit on the sidelines of that game and Auburn is fighting for recruits coming out of GA. I know you don't see it that way and never will. State has always been a little brother in the SEC west and last year was no different. You guys won 10 games and it was a huge success. UGA won 10 games and it was a failure in the eyes of many. Our plan is to get to the Dome every year where that is simply not the case at State.

State caught a lot of people by surprise last year early in the season. You say State falling off was their own fault... I disagree! I think the DC's started paying more attention to State when they started winning and changed game plans. That explains why State lost 3 of the last 4. I don't see State doing what they did last year as the West teams will be more prepared to face Dak and they will focus in on him and make the rest of the team win the games. You can look at the scoreboard starting with the Arkansas game and see how State was dropping off.

And I'm not trying to take anything away from State! They had an awesome year last year! I just don't see a repreat of that this year. Mid Oct and November is going to be brutal for them with 5 straight SEC games.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/teamrank/2015/all/all
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/classrankings
> 
> ...


  Bama is ranked 1 in 3 of the 5 ..thank you :type

Rtr


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Bama is ranked 1 in 3 of the 5 ..thank you :type
> 
> Rtr



Feel free to post the other ones.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

States toughest games in bama and ole miss were always at the end of the season and as I mentioned those were both away games making them even more difficult. The past three years, the home team has won the Egg Bowl. Alabama's virtually unbeatable in Tuscaloosa. And on top of that I think state did not play as well down the stretch I know Prescott did not and I don't think all of that is on the shoulders of other SEC defensive coordinators preparing their defenses  better. state threw picks didnt tackle and didnt catch the ball. 10 wins in the SEC West is much more impressive than 10 wins in the SEC East especially considering the fact despite their petty bowl game success the SEC East is an incredibly weak divisions must I say that again the SEC East is an incredibly weak division top to bottom you can not equate 10 wins there to 10 wins in the West
. As for UGA I just am not a fan of that program and I dont like a lot of their fans on this forum due to their inappropriate behavior. State is a program on the rise. They are going to be in contentionfrom now on. Things have changed in Starkville



Browning Slayer said:


> Okay, let's put the shoe on the other foot as well with you. All year long you dogged UGA and to think they weren't a good team. That's why everyone on here laughed at you with all of your off the wall comments.
> 
> All teams in the SEC beat each other up throughout the season. Every team in the SEC has NFL talent and some games mean more to players than other games. We got beat by USC which has a coach that has only ONE game circled on his calendar every year. He is probably game planning today in for the UGA game after seeing who we signed yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> State is a program on the rise. They are going to be in contention from now on. Things have changed in Starkville



Where do you pull your data from? 1 season and now you are on the rise? Where do you think State would have finished without Dak?

2011  7-6
2012  8-5
2013  7-6....

Sorry, not seeing where the rise is?? Once Dak leaves State will settle in where they normally are. Dak is a once in a while get for teams and at State is a once in a very long while..

Show me some history, stats or actual facts that would lead ANYONE to think the way you are..

Just not seeing it along with everyone else expect fans of State that are going off of "HOPE"!


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope the fish start biting soon!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Feel free to post the other ones.



Well since you've never heard of Google or your dial up is not working,, here you go....

ESPN
247
Cbs sports

Finished 2nd in rivals and scout.


----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> States toughest games in bama and ole miss were always at the end of the season and as I mentioned those were both away games making them even more difficult. The past three years, the home team has won the Egg Bowl. Alabama's virtually unbeatable in Tuscaloosa. And on top of that I think state did not play as well down the stretch I know Prescott did not and I don't think all of that is on the shoulders of other SEC defensive coordinators preparing their defenses  better. state threw picks didnt tackle and didnt catch the ball. 10 wins in the SEC West is much more impressive than 10 wins in the SEC East especially considering the fact despite their petty bowl game success the SEC East is an incredibly weak divisions must I say that again the SEC East is an incredibly weak division top to bottom you can not equate 10 wins there to 10 wins in the West
> . As for UGA I just am not a fan of that program and I dont like a lot of their fans on this forum due to their inappropriate behavior. State is a program on the rise. They are going to be in contentionfrom now on. Things have changed in Starkville


I hope you believe this because you are in the minority. We will pull this thread up after the 2015 season and see who can gloat.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where do you pull your data from? 1 season and now you are on the rise? Where do you think State would have finished without Dak?
> 
> 2011  7-6
> 2012  8-5
> ...



They went 9-4 in 2010. Entering the upper echelon of the west on a consistent basis is realistic. Prescott is a result of state player development he was a two star recruit when drafted you can thank the coaching staff and himself for what he has become. They have other quarterback prospect waiting in the wings one in particular named Elijah Staley who will lead the offense after Prescott is gone they also have a host of talented running backs one of which is very similar to vick Ballard.

it won't be easy but I think they have a good chance to have a very quality season this year.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Well since you've never heard of Google or your dial up is not working,, here you go....
> 
> ESPN
> 247
> ...



I posted all those except scout you scallywag


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> I posted all those except scout you scallywag



Post them all or don't post any


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay, the 2nd round of post erasing is now finished.
This has to stop and i'm drawing the line in the sand. Use the Ignore List if you can't stay at least semi- on topic but we are not going to let the de-railing continue.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2015)

Miss State is definitely trending in the right direction.  If they can just keep the momentum, they'll be a player in about two to three more years.


----------



## seastrike (Feb 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> If you wonder if this thread seems to be missing a lot of posts, you are correct.
> ODR has just as much right as any of you to start a thread about his favorite team without immediately getting piled on.
> It's a new year and i don' want all the garbage from this past season to keep going. It got old.



Miss State is a solid team. After last weeks thread about the Patriots turning into a "Yankee" bashing thread (which I found to be offensive) and this kind of junk I may sign off this forum permanently. I have been a member for a good while. The sports area needs help


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2015)

seastrike said:


> Miss State is a solid team. After last weeks thread about the Patriots turning into a "Yankee" bashing thread (which I found to be offensive) and this kind of junk I may sign off this forum permanently. I have been a member for a good while. The sports area needs help



There's good people here.  Some are just a little high strung, and alot of ocd here.  People get on one thing and it takes over every thread.


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 6, 2015)

*Msu*

State had an excellent haul on Wednesday.  With that said, there is speculation that two of their better recruits will not qualify.  If that happens, a very good year is back to mediocre.  This is not unique to State though, as several schools face this possibility.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 6, 2015)

seastrike said:


> Miss State is a solid team. After last weeks thread about the Patriots turning into a "Yankee" bashing thread (which I found to be offensive) and this kind of junk I may sign off this forum permanently. I have been a member for a good while. The sports area needs help



Sports forum is fine.  Always has been.  

Did the pats cheat?... No

Miss state had a decent season     

Let's see what happens

Looking forward to Bama playing them again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2015)

seastrike said:


> Miss State is a solid team. After last weeks thread about the Patriots turning into a "Yankee" bashing thread (which I found to be offensive) and this kind of junk I may sign off this forum permanently. I have been a member for a good while. The sports area needs help



The sports forum is fine! Bashing?? Some people have really thin skin and take stuff to heart to easy.. There is not a single person on this forum that doesn't bash teams they don't like. Pictures are posted making fun of other teams and if that's bashing then maybe some folks should stick to the "Official Team Threads". 

As far as Yankee bashing, we bash on Ol Snook all the time! I think he kind of likes it myself.. 

And State did have a fine season! And if what Dixiejacket says is true that might change a few things in the near future for them...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Old Dead River said:


> State is a program on the rise. They are going to be in contentionfrom now on. Things have changed in Starkville



Man, State didn't have a good day yesterday finishing 35th while big brother Ole Miss stole the show. 

State is going to continue to struggle as long as Freeze is at Ole Miss. Not to mention, there is no more Dak..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, State didn't have a good day yesterday finishing 35th while big brother Ole Miss stole the show.
> 
> State is going to continue to struggle as long as Freeze is at Ole Miss. Not to mention, there is no more Dak..



Are you saying that ODR is still here reading these posts?  I thought he was banned?  I like this place, but if they banned me, it's not worth sneaking back in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

wow. msu did tumble in recruiting this year. It just goes to show how much Dak carried that team the past 2 years. Best wishes to ODR if he is reading this.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Are you saying that ODR is still here reading these posts?  I thought he was banned?  I like this place, but if they banned me, it's not worth sneaking back in.



you would be missed. try not to get banded.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you would be missed. try not to get banded.



I'm not going anywhere....hopefully.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

fredw said:


> Thank you.



yes and thanks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not going anywhere....hopefully.



I hope not as well. Your amazing football acumen would be sorely missed here in the sports forum. Have a great day.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 5, 2016)

Old Dead River said:


> States toughest games in bama and ole miss were always at the end of the season and as I mentioned those were both away games making them even more difficult. The past three years, the home team has won the Egg Bowl. Alabama's virtually unbeatable in Tuscaloosa. And on top of that I think state did not play as well down the stretch I know Prescott did not and I don't think all of that is on the shoulders of other SEC defensive coordinators preparing their defenses  better. state threw picks didnt tackle and didnt catch the ball. 10 wins in the SEC West is much more impressive than 10 wins in the SEC East especially considering the fact despite their petty bowl game success the SEC East is an incredibly weak divisions must I say that again the SEC East is an incredibly weak division top to bottom you can not equate 10 wins there to 10 wins in the West
> . As for UGA I just am not a fan of that program and I dont like a lot of their fans on this forum due to their inappropriate behavior. State is a program on the rise. They are going to be in contention from now on. Things have changed in Starkville



Well....ODR was wrong on many levels 1) the home team did not win the Egg Bowl this year, 2) Bama got beat in Tuscoloosa, 3) How quickly things changed back in Starkville...Back to being the little brother in Mississippi


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Well....ODR was wrong on many levels 1) the home team did not win the Egg Bowl this year, 2) Bama got beat in Tuscoloosa, 3) How quickly things changed back in Starkville...Back to being the little brother in Mississippi





Wrong??


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

and bama is still the reigning champ today. have a great day everyone.


----------

